# In Memory of my Beautiful Fish Horton



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

My beloved Horton passed away this morning. He was 3 1/2 years old and was partially blind from an injury in shipping. I hand fed him all this time and my heart is so broken! He was my favorite Betta. He was an Elephant Ear who was so very cute to me but kind of different looking to others. He has a very sweet personality and would look up at me when I talked to him and respond. I am going to miss him so much! It is going to be so weird not to tweezer feed him everyday and check his tank constantly to see how he is doing.

I am trying to console myself with the great life I gave him. He lived a long time for a Betta and I spoiled him with Bloodworms and Brine Shrimp. He had a great tank tailored to his blindness and his needs but I am mourning his loss so much! I Love You Horton!


----------



## woodlandelf11 (Feb 18, 2016)

*So sorry...*

So sorry for your loss. Horton was a handsome guy. 
I think my betta is dying. He's not eating and rests a lot. I know how you feel. It's very sad. :crying:


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss, I know what it was like to take care of a special needs fish.
Just console yourself in the fact that he had a good life and probably longer than he could have gotten had he not come to you.


----------



## woodlandelf11 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you so much! He passed on Saturday and I gave him a lovely memorial. 😢


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

So sorry that your baby passed. It is so hard when they swim away. I have had a hard time with Horton's death especially at feeding time for my other finned babies. Consule yourself with the fact that you gave him a great life and tried so hard to save him when he needed you. Time will help us heal.


----------



## woodlandelf11 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you firewood! A few days before he passed, he did an amazing thing. I put my hand on the outside of the aquarium and he slid his body along my hand as if he was caressing me. He had never done that before. I miss him. Even though he was a tiny fish, he had personality and my heart. ❤


----------

